

Ask HN: Software to download email from Outlook Web Access? - maze

Hi, first of excuse me if this type of question is not suitable for HN.<p>My question is, I have a Microsoft Exchange account and I want to export all my emails and folder from it to save as a back up.<p>Now I usually would connect to Outlook on my Mac/PC and export from there, but on this account I can't connect to pop3, IMAP, etc.. Basically can't connect it to the desktop client.<p>So is there any software which can save all my emails?<p>Thanks
======
jrsmith1279
Are you sure you're not able to connect using Outlook Anywhere? It's a feature
that would have to be set up by the Administrator, but that would definitely
be the easiest way. The settings can be tricky depending on the server
configuration so if it doesn't work at first then you might try different
settings.

[http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook-help/use-
outlook-a...](http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook-help/use-outlook-
anywhere-to-connect-to-your-exchange-server-without-vpn-HP010102444.aspx)

